# vw adapter drawing



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I've heard old VW and old Porsche have the same pattern -- but I would measure and check. You can see my plans for my 1977 Porsche 911 adapter on my web page, http://ExplodingDinosaurs.com , click on the "Motor Adapter Design" link.

This web page has some great videos on how to DIY an adapter: http://www.grassrootsev.com .


----------



## toref (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks David !

Looks like you had a few hours of metalwork.....

Do you have pictures of the finished product?

toref.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

It took a long time, but I bought and setup a lathe/mill and taught myself to use it, I bought a welder and taught myself to weld, and I made my own ring roller. I think I could rebuild the adapter in a weekend now.

You can see a couple pics of it installed on this page:
http://explodingdinosaurs.com/9electric/motorinstall

I have a bunch of pics of it getting machined and welded that I haven't posted yet -- I'll post a link to that here and on EVDL when I do that.

I gave it a test by jacking up the back of the car against the adapter -- I figure if it wasn't up to that it wasn't strong enough to resist the ~2000 lbs of force it needs to resist (don't forget the gears multiple the torque, and for my rear engined car the motor/tranny combo fights the torque of the rear axles).


toref said:


> Thanks David !
> 
> Looks like you had a few hours of metalwork.....
> 
> ...


----------



## KUSAW (Jul 1, 2011)

thank you David for this very useful link (sorry for my bad english), I am Kukuh Saworo, living in Jakarta - Indonesia, so at everytime I am gonna to buy some part from US or other country, shipping cost is very high....

I am on going to convert VW bettle, I have warp 11 motor (I bought from singapore), I've done build paul and sabrina controller (because I am an electronic engineer....), I am building battery charger right now and some other electronic's need....the hard part that I have to provide is coupler and adapter...I am planning to do Clutched conversion....
I will very happy if somebody willing to help me with the CAD design of adapter and coupler for Netgain Warp 11 and cluthced VW beetle original transmission...
thank you very much..GOD Bless
regards,
Kukuh - JAKARTA


----------

